# Has anyone ever smoked a cured bone-in ham?



## Constance (Jun 12, 2008)

My husband is going to smoke ribs this weekend, and he has in mind to also smoke the big bone-in cured ham we just bought. 

I'm afraid it will just dry it out, and the ham is so good baked in the oven, I'm reluctant to try this.

Has any one here ever done this?


----------



## QSis (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out this thread, Constance - my posts are numbers 7 and 8.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/need-ham-ideas-17028.html

I have smoked many a smoked ham with this glaze recipe.  All they need to do is to be hit with some smoke, heated up, and glazed a bit.  Doesn't take more than a few hours.

Really excellent!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2008)

Miss Connie...I've smoked cured/smoked bone-in hams numerous times with excellent results!! I've even pulled the skin off, and trimmed most of the fat to get down to the meat...That's where I want the flavor/glazes etc....Most of these hams you buy are "Water Cured"...which to me... makes the meat somewhat spongy...Lightly smoking it a few hours, getting it hot, etc. seems to "cook" a lot of water out of it...making it a more dense, natural ham texture...Not too dry however. Just good!!
Tell Kim to go for it!!


----------



## Constance (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help, y'all. I think we're going to try that in the future. We ended up deciding to just slip it in the oven tomorrow. Our kids from Florida will be getting in tomorrow night, and we'll have something for sandwiches. 

I need to get my rear in gear and make some potato salad, but we've got a front moving in, and my joints are giving me fits. 

Sure wish I had a good fairy.


----------



## Leolady (Jun 14, 2008)

I smoke my ham with sweet red wine.

It is always a real big hit!


----------

